# [ATI RV730] Faire fonctionner l'audio hmdi [Resolu]

## topale

Bonjour,

Je possède une carte ATI RV730

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
```

Les pilotes radeon et radeonhd marchent inpécables et je suis en "~amd64"

D'après ce lien http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/commit/?id=ace8f44f6cbd7fd393b5a8a30468471ccee3726c, il semble que l'audio pour l'hdmi soit supporté par le pilote radeonhd.

J'ai donc installé la version git de radeonhd, modifié mon xorg.conf mais aucun son ne sort.

Quelqu'un a t-il réussi a faire fonctionner le son hdmi sur cette carte?

Y'a t-il un truc a faire en plus?

MerciLast edited by topale on Thu Jun 03, 2010 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Je n'ai jamais testé la sortie Audio de ma carte ATI mais d'après ce je vois, la carte est reconnu comme une carte son :

```
01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870 Audio device

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa18

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at ff6ec000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

```

Il y a une option du kernel à activer aussi :

```
  │ CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI:                                           │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ Say Y here to include ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support in                │  

  │ snd-hda-intel driver, such as ATI RS600 HDMI.                           │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ When the HD-audio driver is built as a module, the codec                │  

  │ support code is also built as another module, 

  │ snd-hda-codec-atihdmi.                                                  │  

  │ This module is automatically loaded at probing.                         │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ Symbol: SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI [=y]                                      │  

  │ Prompt: Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support                           │  

  │   Defined at sound/pci/hda/Kconfig:111                                  │  

  │   Depends on: SOUND [=m] && !M68K [=M68K] && SND [=m] && SND_PCI [=y] & │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=m])                                │  

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=m])                 │  

  │           -> PCI sound devices (SND_PCI [=y])                      de      │  

  │             -> Intel HD Audio (SND_HDA_INTEL [=m]) 
```

Et enfin faire les réglages qui vont bien au niveau d'alsa (notamment du fait de la gestion de plusieurs cartes sons si c'est le cas) : le guide pour les multicartes

Et vérifier que les softs pointent bien sur la bonne carte.

J'imagine que ça doit fonctionner avec ça...

Gaby

----------

## topale

J'ai bien tout ca d'activé dans mon noyeau mais il me semble que le support hdmi audio pour le RV730 ne sera disponible qu'a partir du noyeau 2.6.34+

C'est pourquoi je me suis rabattu vers le pilote radeonhd, qui d'après le git supporte l'audio mais sans succés pour l'instant.

Je ne sais pas s'il y a un truc a configurer ou pas mais je trouve pas.

J'ai bien ma carte unmuté dans alsmixer

aplay -l

```

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Si je lance aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav

J'ai

Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono

mais aucun son ne sort sur ma télé.

----------

## shura

Salut,

Meme soucis que toi avec ma carte HD 4670 (RV730 aussi).

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?

----------

## gregool

Salut, 

j'ai utilisé un .asoundrc pour configurer la sortie HDMI de ma RV770

selon la sortie de aplay -l, tu repères le numéro de card et device ça donne :

```

pcm.!spdif {

     type hw

     card "numéro de carte"

     device "numéro de device"

}

pcm.!default {

     type plug

     slave {

           pcm "spdif"

     }

}
```

----------

## topale

Merci mais j'avais déjà essayé et ca ne fonctionne pas.

Je tiens a préciser que le son fonctionne bien avec le driver proprio.

Par contre tu utilises aussi radeonhd?

Voici mon Xorg.0.log si ca dit quelque chose a quelqu'un

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.5

Release Date: 2010-02-16

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux topale 2.6.33-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 28 00:19:03 CET 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=791

Build Date: 18 February 2010  06:27:57PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar  3 19:09:50 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "on"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c0860

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9480:1025:0311 ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xda000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00006000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEONHD: X driver for the following AMD GPG (ATI) graphics devices:

   RV505 : Radeon X1550, X1550 64bit.

   RV515 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1600; FireGL V3300, V3350.

   RV516 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1550 64-bit, X1600; FireMV 2250.

   R520  : Radeon X1800; FireGL V5300, V7200, V7300, V7350.

   RV530 : Radeon X1300 XT, X1600, X1600 Pro, X1650; FireGL V3400, V5200.

   RV535 : Radeon X1300, X1650.

   RV550 : Radeon X2300 HD.

   RV560 : Radeon X1650.

   RV570 : Radeon X1950, X1950 GT; FireGL V7400.

   R580  : Radeon X1900, X1950; AMD Stream Processor.

   R600  : Radeon HD 2900 GT/Pro/XT; FireGL V7600/V8600/V8650.

   RV610 : Radeon HD 2350, HD 2400 Pro/XT, HD 2400 Pro AGP; FireGL V4000.

   RV620 : Radeon HD 3450, HD 3470.

   RV630 : Radeon HD 2600 LE/Pro/XT, HD 2600 Pro/XT AGP; Gemini RV630;

      FireGL V3600/V5600.

   RV635 : Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670.

   RV670 : Radeon HD 3690, 3850, HD 3870, FireGL V7700, FireStream 9170.

   R680  : Radeon HD 3870 X2.

   M52   : Mobility Radeon X1300.

   M54   : Mobility Radeon X1400; M54-GL.

   M56   : Mobility Radeon X1600; Mobility FireGL V5200.

   M58   : Mobility Radeon X1800, X1800 XT; Mobility FireGL V7100, V7200.

   M62   : Mobility Radeon X1350.

   M64   : Mobility Radeon X1450, X2300.

   M66   : Mobility Radeon X1700, X1700 XT; FireGL V5250.

   M68   : Mobility Radeon X1900.

   M71   : Mobility Radeon HD 2300.

   M72   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400; Radeon E2400.

   M74   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT.

   M76   : Mobility Radeon HD 2600;

      (Gemini ATI) Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT.

   M82   : Mobility Radeon HD 3400.

   M86   : Mobility Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670, Mobility FireGL V5700.

   M88   : Mobility Radeon HD 3850, HD 3850 X2, HD 3870, HD3870 X2.

   RS600 : Radeon Xpress 1200, Xpress 1250.

   RS690 : Radeon X1200, X1250, X1270.

   RS740 : RS740, RS740M.

   RS780 : Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300 Series.

   R700  : Radeon R700.

   RV710 : Radeon HD4570, HD4350.

   RV730 : Radeon HD4670, HD4650.

   RV740 : Radeon HD4770. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   RV770 : Radeon HD 4800 Series; Everest, K2, Denali ATI FirePro.

   RV790 : Radeon HD 4890.

   M92   : Mobility Radeon HD4330, HD4530, HD4570. EXPERIMENTAL.

   M93   : Mobility Radeon M93. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   M96   : Mobility Radeon HD4600.

   M97   : Mobility Radeon HD4860. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   M98   : Mobility Radeon HD4850, HD4870.

(II) RADEONHD: version 1.3.0, built from git branch branch-master, commit 79a0ab2f

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(EE) KMS is disabled. This is good for us, because RADEONHD conflicts with KMS.

(**) RADEONHD(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(**) RADEONHD(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(**) RADEONHD(0): Selected EXA 2D acceleration.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Card not in database: 0x9480:0x1025:0x0311; using generic modesetting.

   If - and only if - your card does not work or does not work optimally

   please contact radeonhd@opensuse.org to help rectify this.

   Use the subject: 0x9480:0x1025:0x0311: <name of board>

   and *please* describe the problems you are seeing

   in your message.

(--) RADEONHD(0): Detected an M96 on an unidentified card

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xda000000 to 0x7f495be0c000 (size 0x00010000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): PCIE Card Detected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Getting BIOS copy from legacy VBIOS location

(II) RADEONHD(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

   SubsystemVendorID: 0x1025 SubsystemID: 0x0311

   IOBaseAddress: 0x6000

   Filename: BR33745.001 

   BIOS Bootup Message: 

BR33745-001 M96 DDR3 128bit 600e/800m                                       

(II) RADEONHD(0): Analog TV Default Mode: 1

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found default TV Mode NTSC

(II) RADEONHD(0): The detected amount of videoram exceeds the PCI BAR aperture.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapping only 262144kB of the total 1048576kB, remaining memory is reserved for GPU.

(--) RADEONHD(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte

(II) RADEONHD(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEONHD(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xfffec

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xfffec

(WW) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomAllocateFbScratch: FW FB scratch area not located at the end of VRAM. Scratch End: 0x104fec VRAM End: 0x10000000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Engine Clock: 600000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Memory Clock: 800000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 16000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 6000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 27000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found libdri 5.4.0.

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found libdrm 1.3.0.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found radeon drm 1.32.0.

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 27000

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f90

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f90

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 0" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f94

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f94

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 1" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f98

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f98

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 2" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f88

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f88

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 3" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1fc4

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1fc4

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 4" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1fe8

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1fe8

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 5" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): Detected VGA mode.

(**) RADEONHD(0): Using AtomBIOS for Crtcs

(**) RADEONHD(0): Using AtomBIOS for PLLs

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 27000

(II) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomSetPixelClockVersion returned version 3 for index 0xc

(II) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomSetPixelClockVersion returned version 3 for index 0xc

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Cursor Image at offset 0x00000000 (size = 0x00004000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Cursor Image at offset 0x00004000 (size = 0x00004000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FirmwareInfo Revision 0104

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ul3DAccelerationEngineClock 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ulDriverTargetEngineClock 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ulDriverTargetMemoryClock 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ucASICMaxTemperature 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Scary bits: Estimated MinEngineClock 250000 kHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Scary bits: Estimated MinMemoryClock 250000 kHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Engine Clock: 600000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Memory Clock: 800000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 599060

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Memory Clock: 796500

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Chip Voltage: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: used engine clock / memory clock / core (VDDC) voltage   (0: ignore)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Raw Ranges

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Minimum    250000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.900 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Maximum         0 kHz /        0 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Default    600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): PowerPlayInfo Revision 0401

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Validated Ranges

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Minimum    220000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.900 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Maximum    600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Default    600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Known Good Configurations

(II) RADEONHD(0):   1          600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   2          220000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.900 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   3          300000 kHz /   500000 kHz /  0.900 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   4          600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   5          220000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.900 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   6          300000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.900 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   7          300000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.900 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   8          450000 kHz /   600000 kHz /  1.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   9          450000 kHz /   600000 kHz /  1.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   10         450000 kHz /   600000 kHz /  1.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   11         300000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   12         600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   13         600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   14         300000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  1.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   15         300000 kHz /   400000 kHz /  1.000 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Final Levels

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Off        220000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.900 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Idle       600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Slow2D     600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Fast2D     600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Slow3D     600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Fast3D     600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Max3D      600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   User       600000 kHz /   800000 kHz /  1.150 V

(EE) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomGetDDCIndex: GPIO_DDC Index 6 exceeds maximum 5

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[0] {RHD_CONNECTOR_PANEL, "LVDS LCD1", RHD_DDC_NONE, RHD_HPD_NONE, { RHD_OUTPUT_UNIPHYE, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[1] {RHD_CONNECTOR_VGA, "VGA CRT1", RHD_DDC_4, RHD_HPD_NONE, { RHD_OUTPUT_DACA, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[2] {RHD_CONNECTOR_DVI_SINGLE, "HDMI_TYPE_A DFP1", RHD_DDC_0, RHD_HPD_0, { RHD_OUTPUT_UNIPHYA, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(**) RADEONHD(0): Using AtomBIOS for Outputs

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS SEQ Dig onto DE: 30

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS SEQ DE to BL: 360

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Off Delay: 500

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Duallink: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS 24Bit: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS FPDI: 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Temporal Dither : 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Spatial Dither : 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Grey Level: 0x3

(EE) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS returned 3 Grey Levels

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS SEQ Dig onto DE: 30

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS SEQ DE to BL: 360

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Off Delay: 500

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Duallink: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS 24Bit: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS FPDI: 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Temporal Dither : 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Spatial Dither : 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): LVDS Grey Level: 0x3

(EE) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS returned 3 Grey Levels

(II) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomSelectCrtcSourceVersion returned version 2 for index 0x2a

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output AtomOutputUniphyE to Connector PANEL

(**) RADEONHD(0): Using AtomBIOS for Outputs

(II) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomSelectCrtcSourceVersion returned version 2 for index 0x2a

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output AtomOutputDACA to Connector VGA 1

(**) RADEONHD(0): Using AtomBIOS for Outputs

(II) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomSelectCrtcSourceVersion returned version 2 for index 0x2a

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output AtomOutputUniphyA to Connector DVI-D 1

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput PANEL for Output AtomOutputUniphyE

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput VGA_1 for Output AtomOutputDACA

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput DVI-D_1 for Output AtomOutputUniphyA

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output VGA_1 has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-D_1 has no monitor section

(EE) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomLvdsDDC: unknown record type: e6

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Panel EDID: failed

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Mode 1366x768 reported by AtomBIOS Panel Mode sanitized!

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found native mode: Modeline "1366x768"   69.50  1366 1414 1446 1447  768 771 775 806

(WW) RADEONHD(0): No monitor size info, assuming 96dpi.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC_LoadDetection

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC_LoadDetection Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL connected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output VGA_1 disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-D_1 disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using user preference for initial modes

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output PANEL using initial mode 1366x768

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR 1.2 support enabled

(==) RADEONHD(0): RGB weight 888

(==) RADEONHD(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 3840x1920 Framebuffer with 3840 pitch

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated ScanoutBuffer at offset 0x00008000 (size = 0x01C20000)

(==) RADEONHD(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.5.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Offscreen Buffer at offset 0x01C28000 (size = 0x01998000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated DRI Back Buffer at offset 0x035C0000 (size = 0x01C20000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated DRI Depth Buffer at offset 0x051E0000 (size = 0x01C20000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated GART table at offset 0x0FFF0000 (size = 0x00010000, end of FB)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated DRI Textures at offset 0x06E00000 (size = 0x09000000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 16 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 2 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 12 MB for GART textures

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xda000000 to 0x7f495be0c000 (size 0x00010000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped FB @ 0xc0000000 to 0x7f49478df000 (size 0x10000000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to enable power management

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 599060

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Memory Clock: 796500

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Chip Voltage: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEONHD(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] 16384 kB allocated with handle 0x116a9900

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x1b7ff000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7f49476de000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x2b800000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7f495be09000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x1b800000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7f49474de000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x1b801000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7f494691e000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fff9000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to set Engine Clock to 600000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 599060

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Memory Clock: 796500

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Chip Voltage: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 12320768

(II) RADEONHD(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using DRM Command Processor (indirect) for acceleration.

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 26836992 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(II)         UploadToScreen

(II)         DownloadFromScreen

(==) RADEONHD(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEONHD(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC1OutputControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC1OutputControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DACAEncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DACAEncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapping DIG1 encoder to KLDSKP_UNIPHYE

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): On Crtc 0 Setting 59.6 Hz Mode: Modeline "1366x768"   69.50  1366 1414 1446 1447  768 771 775 806

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling SetCRTC_Timing

(II) RADEONHD(0): SetCRTC_Timing Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): CallingSetCRTC_OverScan

(II) RADEONHD(0): Set CRTC_OverScan Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableScaler

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableScaler Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling SetPixelClock

(II) RADEONHD(0): SetPixelClock Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling SelectCRTCSource

(II) RADEONHD(0): SelectCRTCSource Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDAudioSetClock: using AtomOutputUniphyE as clock source with 69500 khz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ACR timing N=4096 CTS=69500 for frequency 32000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ACR timing N=6272 CTS=77222 for frequency 44100

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ACR timing N=6144 CTS=69500 for frequency 48000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DIG1EncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DIG1EncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC1OutputControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC1OutputControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DACAEncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DACAEncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDAudioSetSupported: config 0x60040 codec 0x1

(**) RADEONHD(0): DPMS enabled

(II) RADEONHD(0): Xv: Textured Video initialised.

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.

record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..

record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HD Video WebCam

(**) HD Video WebCam: always reports core events

(**) HD Video WebCam: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) HD Video WebCam: Found keys

(II) HD Video WebCam: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HD Video WebCam" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB RECEIVER

(**) Logitech USB RECEIVER: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB RECEIVER: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) Logitech USB RECEIVER: Found 20 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB RECEIVER: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB RECEIVER: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB RECEIVER: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB RECEIVER: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB RECEIVER: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB RECEIVER: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB RECEIVER" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB RECEIVER: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB RECEIVER: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB RECEIVER: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DIG1EncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DIG1EncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(EE) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomLvdsDDC: unknown record type: e6

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Panel EDID: failed

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Mode 1366x768 reported by AtomBIOS Panel Mode sanitized!

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found native mode: Modeline "1366x768"   69.50  1366 1414 1446 1447  768 771 775 806

(WW) RADEONHD(0): No monitor size info, assuming 96dpi.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC_LoadDetection

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC_LoadDetection Successful

(EE) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomLvdsDDC: unknown record type: e6

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Panel EDID: failed

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Mode 1366x768 reported by AtomBIOS Panel Mode sanitized!

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found native mode: Modeline "1366x768"   69.50  1366 1414 1446 1447  768 771 775 806

(WW) RADEONHD(0): No monitor size info, assuming 96dpi.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC_LoadDetection

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC_LoadDetection Successful

(EE) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomLvdsDDC: unknown record type: e6

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Panel EDID: failed

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Mode 1366x768 reported by AtomBIOS Panel Mode sanitized!

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found native mode: Modeline "1366x768"   69.50  1366 1414 1446 1447  768 771 775 806

(WW) RADEONHD(0): No monitor size info, assuming 96dpi.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC_LoadDetection

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC_LoadDetection Successful

```

]

----------

## El_Goretto

Ca commence à me gonfler un tantinet aussi, cette histoire.

Impossible d'avoir le son avec radeonhd sur une hd4350 (RV710), en paramétrant comme il faut mplayer. Il lit, mais ya pas de son...

J'ai beau cocher/décocher le seul switch alsa dispo, nada, nib, que dalle.

Je vais booter sur un liveCD ubuntu, pour tout vous dire, tellement je veux savoir si ça vient de mon setup ou du driver.

(bien sûr, impossible de faire marcher fglrx, Xorg freeze noir au démarrage).

----------

## man in the hill

 *topale wrote:*   

> J'ai bien tout ca d'activé dans mon noyeau mais il me semble que le support hdmi audio pour le RV730 ne sera disponible qu'a partir du noyeau 2.6.34+
> 
> 

 

Le kernel gentoo-sources est en 2.6.34 en testing et le vanilla-sources est en 2.6.35-rc1 ...

----------

## topale

Je l'avais oublié ce post tellement je me suis acharné sur mon ordi pour faire fonctionner cette carte... d'ailleurs disque dur HS

Effectivement, depuis le 2.6.34 ca fonctionne avec radeon.

Point de vue perf c'est un peu moins bon qu'avec le pilote proprio mais c'est prometteur.

----------

